# First one in Manassas



## rumblestilskin74 (Apr 23, 2013)

Found a lonely 4" yellow under a live sycamore in Manassas today. Found it w/in the 1st minute, then spent an hour looking for more without success :/


----------



## adawg (Mar 20, 2013)

I drive through the battlefield on 29 everyday, have been tempted to go on a hunt there, but haven't yet . I am
guessing it be legal as it is a NP . But not sure . Some good looking spots there .
Enjoy that 1 lonely yellow, that's more than I have found ! Lol ! But I haven't been out looking for a while .
Am heading out as soon as it gets daylight though here in Rapp. Co.


----------



## brigham (Mar 30, 2013)

It isn't legal from what I understand. Hate to burst that bubble. But I called them last year. They told me no. I found some monster in there. It breaks my heart. But I did find 10 greys today in Fairfax.


----------



## eatingright (Apr 28, 2014)

I found two small grey morels in Prince William County yesterday.

They were small but delicious! 

I will hunt more later this week.


----------



## brigham (Mar 30, 2013)

Just got new info about Manassas battlefield. you are a loud up to a gallon of morels have to be hand picked by you and collected in a mesh bag. Sorry for putting out the wrong info before. but that is what I was told me last year about it being not legal!


----------



## brigham (Mar 30, 2013)

also found 27 blondes and greys in fairfax yesterday in about and hour or so.


----------

